# Full livery near Cirencester



## MatildaGrey (4 October 2016)

Hi everyone,

Can anyone recommend a livery yard near Cirencester that offers full livery? I'm looking to pay up to £120 a month (excluding exercise).

I'm relocating in a few weeks and so far no luck 

Thanks very much!
Kirstin


----------



## ihatework (4 October 2016)

MatildaGrey said:



			Hi everyone,

Can anyone recommend a livery yard near Cirencester that offers full livery? I'm looking to pay up to £120 a month (excluding exercise).

I'm relocating in a few weeks and so far no luck 

Thanks very much!
Kirstin
		
Click to expand...

I presume you mean £120 a week?


----------



## MatildaGrey (4 October 2016)

Yes! Silly me - I meant per week.


----------



## Kylara (4 October 2016)

Talland offer that, lovely yard but some people don't like such a busy yard.


----------



## spacefaer (4 October 2016)

Try Tanya Nevile -  really nice, quiet yard with good hacking, walker and big arena.

Wootton Lodge Competition Horses on fb or I'll pm you her tel no.


----------



## Lanky Loll (7 October 2016)

Buryhill Livery at Rein and Shine? Or Cerney Equestrian.  Might need to increase your price range though...


----------



## Cheiro1 (14 October 2016)

For how many horses?

We have one full livery space on our yard in Minety at the moment, PM me if you want more details.


----------

